Ask HN: Can meetings at companies be made more efficient? If so, how? - fiiv
======
fiiv
I ask because I'm working on a side project at the moment, and the idea is to
automate follow-ups for outcome deliverables from meetings, help with general
note taking and set a priority before the meeting to help keep things on
track.

What do you think?

